# Grades are out.......



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

i'm only taking the minimum 12 credits, 3 classes. 2 main ones and one bs one that doesn't take work at all. a monkey could get an A in that class. So, because i'm taking only 2 classes, my parents expect A's and B's. Guess what? I got a C in one of my classes. I have no idea how i'm going to tell them. they have no confidence in me...at all. It would've been better if i was taking a lot of classes but i'm not. what am i going to do?! On the plus side, i have 2 A's


----------



## onlylordknows (Apr 27, 2004)

3.18 for me this semester
F#CK


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I worked my *** off, and what do I get?!

*B+ in Basic Genetics* ****!

The rest was ok, I guess. *A*s and *A-*s....


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

People! Try to be more considerate to people who are perfectly satisfied with a B! Not that I'm one of those people.

:hide


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

GPA: 2.6

English: B
History: B
Statistics: B
Economics: B
Accounting: D

I suck


----------



## sushiwithfish (Mar 10, 2007)

taking 15 credits, which is 5 classes. All A's except for one friggin class. 4 A's and 1 B, the B is a 89.2% erghh..... i was so pissed cause i was wanting straight A's.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

2 A's and 2 A-'s.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Everyone gets out of school so early. I start finals this week. I *think* that I will end up with all A's.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 16, 2006)

4.0 yay (Statistics, Latin, 2 psychology courses and health)

But my cumulative GPA is 3.75 not so yay...


----------



## Before_the_Law (Mar 6, 2007)

Third Year Philosophy Major at University of Western Ontario

Modes of Normative Reasoning - A
Philosophy of Law - A
Normative Ethics - A-
Ethics of Killing - A-
Philosophy of Mind - A-
Complit (Utopian Literature) - A-
Criminology - A-
World Wars - A-

I live in Canada, so let me see how this works. We have this odd system in place.

GPA Year 3: 3.77
Cumulative GPA: 3.7


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

My last semester of college! Woot! My grades:

Auditing: B+
Federal Income Tax Accounting: B
Business Policy and Strategy: A
Organizational Management: A
Biology Lab: A
Law and Literature: C+


----------



## terra (Feb 12, 2007)

I haven't recieved my grades yet because school is still in session for me. I was taking 15 credits, but I ended up dropping 10 credits because I wasn't doing well in one of the classes and I had to drop the other because the two English courses were "linked" together -- a writing component and lecture. I'm taking Psych 209 "Research methods". It's actually a pretty interesting class, learning how to design experiments and carry out research methods. I expect to get a 3.0 .


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

So far....

Labor Economics A+
Urban and Regional Economics A+
Modern Political Theory A
Special Topic: Weapons of Mass Distruction: A

Still missing History of Economic Thought, but I'm pretty sure that one will be an A too.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

Mix of A's and B's for me... I was feeling pretty good about it until I read this thread. You guys are smart.


----------



## mindy88 (Mar 30, 2007)

..........


----------



## Before_the_Law (Mar 6, 2007)

I wish I was in something more objectively quantifiable. NO ONE in philosophy can be given an A+ :sigh


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Finally got my grades!

Humanities: The American Multicultural Experience - A
Psychology in Modern Life - A

I didn't know other colleges used +'s and -'s hmm.


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

Human bio - A
Psychology 112 - A
2 Dimensional art - A
Statistics - B


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I ended up with 3 A's and one A-. The A- was in golf :lol


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: re: Grades are out.......*



mserychic said:


> I didn't know other colleges used +'s and -'s hmm.


My college uses -'s, but not +'s, for some reason.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

You guys have done really well. You're seriously restoring my faith in students. Many of you already know that I'm a TA this quarter and I'm stuck with the worst class I've ever seen. They're just horrible. So thank you guys for actually caring about the classes you're taking. :group

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## LNahid2000 (May 23, 2007)

Macroeconomics - A+
Microeconomics - A+
Calculus - A+
Computers - A+
Psychology - A
Business - A
Sociology - B+
Geography - B+


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Computers in Sociology-A
Deviant Behavior-A
Social Research Methods-A
Statistics of the Social Sciences-B

Best grades I've gotten ever really. :boogie


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I got all B's. Thats never happened before, so I'm a little unsure of what to think. I usually have at least one A.

Biological anthropology: B 
Socio-cultural and linguistic anthropology: B+ 
Film, Form and Culture: B 
English 101: B-


----------



## Mads (May 8, 2006)

Photography Basics: B+
Intro to Drawing: A-
Intro to Government: B+
History of Graphic Design: B+
English 1: A

Eh. I didn't really study this semester.


----------



## xLonewolf (Aug 15, 2006)

Bs and Cs for me. My GPA is 2.5. damn.

Physics-B (because my teachers curves all the tests, whew)

AVID-C (Because of the extra credit-whew)

History- B (last year I got an A, damn)

Spanish 4-C

American Literature- B

Algebra 2-C (It was really supposed to be a D, 67% but for some reason my teacher bumbed it up to 70%, I guess he saw I worked really really hard)

Yea so kinda a bad year, but ive been under a lot of stress and very low motivation although I gave out my best the end of the year which brought up a couple.


----------



## jaayhou (Jun 20, 2007)

Ok whores:

2.4

It's shameful because I used to get 4.0s. Grad school is hard, but Cs get degrees.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I forgot to post grades

CIS 100(spring): Basic Computer Skills--Pass
Psych 1(spring): General Psychology--A
Spanish 1B(spring): Elementary Spanish--A
Speech 1(summer): Public Speaking--A


----------



## Jim (Nov 11, 2003)

3.8 GPA, Dean's List


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Um... am I the only one who will have bombed really bad? Really bad. Wait. I mean, the highest GPA I've gotten so far was like 3.6, but anyway, land knows how many courses I'll have failed this semester... SA and skipping off... yay


----------

